# teaching in dubai



## joseph274 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all, Me and my wife are looking to move to dubai in sept. she is a teacher and has applied for a few jobs on tes, gems and teach anywhere, does anybody have any hints on any other sites/ ways of obtaining work there, also is there a lot of competition for these types of jobs?
thanks all.


----------



## jazzymatthews (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am also interested in this answer, my husband is a teacher and started applying for jobs in January. Also does anyone know how long the schools take to come back to you for an interview?

Thank you


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Have you looked at Search Associates? I have gotten two jobs through their job fairs in the past. I currently teach in Houston, but relocating to Dubai (not to teach)....I think they come to Dubai in Feb. might be worth a trip to visit them. They will know your serious.


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

I have just secured a teaching position for a school in Dubai for sept...I emailed a cv and cover letter to all the reputable schools and this one got back to me within a wk!! Really good package too!!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Cos_mo said:


> I have just secured a teaching position for a school in Dubai for sept...I emailed a cv and cover letter to all the reputable schools and this one got back to me within a wk!! Really good package too!!


Congratulations! Which school will you be at?


----------



## xcazx22 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cos_mo said:


> I have just secured a teaching position for a school in Dubai for sept...I emailed a cv and cover letter to all the reputable schools and this one got back to me within a wk!! Really good package too!!


Hi I'm looking into teaching work at the moment. Could u give me an idea of any good schools in Dubai as ive been looking on the Internet but theres so many different opinions other than gems schools I'm not sure where else to look.


----------



## Smilexxx (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm also looking for teaching posts (TEFL) and it's very confusing where to start. There are so many various types of schools, not to mention trying to find locations etc.....persistence eh


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

Check out tes, find a school that has advertised a position and email the head/director of the school.


----------

